# Pressure points



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Our chubby cat Coco seems to have these pressure points all over her body - ie, when you stroke or rub the end of her back, just in front of her tail, she seems to twitch a little bit, then maniacally starts licking her chest, and even the cushion/floor next to her sometimes!

Rub her on her side, and she turns around, and sometimes grooms her back, and rub her tummy, and she behaves another way.

It's almost like you can get her to react in a certain way by touching various bits of her body?? Are all cats like this? I've also noticed that when you stroke cats along their back, they always seem to sit up and lift their hind quarters the nearer you get to their tail?


----------



## PortlandPetLvr (Nov 7, 2004)

Cats have scent glands along the tail, on each side of their head, on their lips, base of their tail, chin, near their sex organs, and between their front paws.
They do this because they are marking you as their territory


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Is your cat overweight?

My cat used to do that. I got concerned when I came home and he had chewed his paws so bad that they were bleeding. It turns out that he was too large to clean his back by his tail. I got a flea comb and combed out his fur. You wouldn't believe the amount of fur and dead skin that came off of him. It really helped.


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Coco is a bit overweight, yes. My mother-in-law describes her as "having a leg in each corner"!

But my wife and I groom her a lot, and we get an incredible amount of fluff and dead skin off her. Ironically, she loves a good tummy rub (that's Coco, not my wife) but she won't allow us to groom her there. Everywhere else is fine.


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cats do have scent glands in all the places that portlandpet luvr said. Every where that you can touch your cat means different things to them...if you touch certain scent glands you are telling them that you are dominant to them...etc


----------

